# Greensboro, NC- ID# 5529851 Patches, F Young



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

say she is mixed, if she is feel free to remove

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11989510

Patches is a lovely German Shepherd. She is about one year old, and she is rather thin at only aboutpounds. She is still working on gaining weight, but we are sure that she will be just beautiful very soon. Patches walks nicely on leash and she tries to 'hold it' until she can get out of her kennel. She gets along with her kennelmate and she likes to get gentle attention from people. Patches has already been spayed, so she can go home with you today. Please ask for Patches by ID 5529851. 

Please phone the Guilford County Animal Shelter at 336-297-5020 to verify this pet's availability.

The Guilford County Animal Shelter is a municipal shelter located in Greensboro, NC. You can find out more about us by visiting website or calling (336) 297-5020. 

All animals on Petfinder are entered and updated by GCAS volunteers. We update it as often as possible, but it is possible that some animals listed on Petfinder have already been adopted! To find out if a pet is available, please visit the shelter or call at (336)297-5020. All adoptions are adopted out on a first come, first served basis, so you must visit the shelter to ensure that your favorite pet will still be available for you.

All animals that are received from these entities as strays, or found animals will be held for 72 hours. 

After the 72 hour waiting period they will become the property of the Guilford County Animal Shelter to put in adoption or to be euthanized in compliance with the animal shelter policies.


----------



## mkennels (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: Greensboro, NC, Patches, young female, 5529851*

she isn't a mix she is really pretty once filled out be a really nice looking girl, i say about 10 mths old


----------



## ded37 (Jan 18, 2005)

*Re: Greensboro, NC, Patches, young female, 5529851*

Definitely not a mix!


----------



## marksmom3 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Greensboro, NC, Patches, young female, 5529851*

She's really cute!


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: Greensboro, NC, Patches, young female, 5529851*

WHat a beautiful pup! Love the one soft ear, give her a little bit of special character!!


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

*Re: Greensboro, NC, Patches, young female, 5529851*

bump


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: Greensboro, NC, Patches, young female, 5529851*

Looks like a beautiful little sable .......... I too love the ear! Hope she finds a home soon....
____________________________________________

Susan

Anja GSD
Conor GSD - adopted from this Board
Blue GSD - at the Bridge


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Greensboro, NC, Patches, young female, 5529851*


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

*Re: Greensboro, NC, Patches, young female, 5529851*

Oh, she's adorable and sounds like a sweet little girl. How could any one part with her?


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

*Re: Greensboro, NC, Patches, young female, 5529851*

such a pretty girl, she is still listed


----------



## Hilary (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: Greensboro, NC, Patches, young female, 5529851*

bump


----------



## marksmom3 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Greensboro, NC, Patches, young female, 5529851*

Petfinder says adopted!


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: Greensboro, NC, Patches, young female, 5529851*

yay!!


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

*Re: Greensboro, NC, Patches, young female, 5529851*

awesome, she is a lovely girl


----------

